# Goodbye Bailey



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

5 weeks ago today we found out that Bailey had lung cancer and this morning we had to say goodbye to her as her body was failing. Bailey's my first dog and over the last 11 years I have loved her so much. I am absolutely devastated and don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Fly free Bailey


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Most of us here have felt it. They say grief is the price we pay for love...and there is nothing quite like the love of a golden. Feel free to share your thoughts and memories with us, we understand.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Bailey. 1 year ago November my Cosmo was diagnosed with lung cancer. The specialist said we had a week or two. I went home in shock and he was gone 10 days later. My your memories of Bailey ease your broken heart.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Bailey.....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Bailey, my heart goes out to you. 
It's always hard losing one, but even more so the first.

Thinking of you in the days to come. 

Godspeed Bailey


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so very sorry about your loss of sweet Bailey! We never have them long enough.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

Rest in peace, sweet Bailey. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added Bailey to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/395098-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-5.html


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Bailey, I know how much it hurts.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry you had to say goodbye to Bailey.


----------



## Onemoretime (Nov 26, 2016)

I am so sorry for you loss and my heart aches for you.
We just recently lost our Golden and know the sadness you are feeling.
I took a few days to just "pause". Slowly, that raw pain you feel in your heart does begin to fill with the wonderful memories. We all experience our grief differently. I still can't wipe her nose prints off the patio door. When I put on a black sweater, I wish I could complain about not having golden hair all over me. We didn't realize what a great cleaner she was of all the food that dropped on the floor. We miss everything about her but am finding that our tears of loss are turning to smiles of memories.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

There is never enough time, with these, the best of all dogs. Your sweet Bailey lived the best life a dog could live - loved and cherished and cared for by someone who *got it*, who understood this creature we call dog. You bonded in the most special of ways. That's why it hurts so much. It's a bad hurt, but we all know that it only hurts that bad because you truly loved, and loved deeply. That's a beautiful, wonderful thing!

Let the tears flow, and remember too that Bailey is at peace now, the pain is gone. The tale of you and Bailey is complete. Embrace the memories and let them comfort you.

There is no time limit on grief, no magic pill that makes it go away, but I wish you peace... when the grieving is done.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Bailey. It is so incredibly hard I know


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

May the wonderful years you had with Bailey comfort you in your loss.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

We never have them long enough, fly free sweet Bailey! Hugs to you!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Whenever I read the heart-wrenching loss of yet another beautiful Golden - my heart gets turned inside out for their owner. Yet, owner doesn't cut it - we don't "own" these beautiful loving creatures.

My heart goes out to you. Know that you did everything you could for Bailey. Know you don't walk alone with your grief. 
Please come back here for support. You are not alone. We understand and have been here and understand as only that someone that lost a Golden can be.

Recently the Pope said our dogs will meet us in Heaven. I truly believe that. Imagine that! I will be trampled by all my dogs that gone before me.

Then I think of the six year old that said the reason that dogs live so short of a life is that they learn love in their short lives so that they don't have to live so long.
Still doesn't ease our grief.

Remember that crying in the shower helps. I did that for a long, long time so people that didn't understand didn't know I was still crying over my dog.

But, still - we are here for you to vent over your loss.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you for your kind messages. I'm still struggling to come to terms with the fact Bailey has gone even though it was expected. My beautiful, loving girl has left me and I don't know what to do without her. I miss her smell and fluffy huggles that got me covered in hair but I didn't care even though most of my clothes are black!

Yesterday was the first time I had come back to an empty house alone and for a moment I forgot as I said "Bailey I'm home".

The house feels so empty and quiet even though I have a 5 and 8 year old. 

My hubby ordered a decoration for our Christmas Tree and it arrived today, more tears followed. 

I know this will take time and it's only been 3 days but it's been a hard, stressful and long 3 days.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Allee (Nov 24, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's only been a couple of weeks since we lost our golden to lung cancer, I know the kind of pain you're feeling. Everything hurts and nothing really makes it better. Bailey's ornament is beautiful. In time your memories will comfort you but for now know that you and Bailey are in my thoughts. 

Run free, Bailey, forever remembered, forever loved.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your profound loss of your sweet Bailey. We lost our Bayleigh in August and it still stings. This forum was godsend in the healing process. Sending love & prayers.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. They take a huge part of our hearts with them when they go.


----------

